# Problem mit W-Lan-Verbindung  -  können mehrere W-Lans sich gegenseitig stören?



## Kryptaesthesie (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe Probleme mit dem W-Lan. Es sind mehrere Netze da (ich schreibe absichtlich nicht verfügbar) 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich diese manchmal ausstechen! Ich kann mich manchmal mit einem W-Lan verbinden und manchmal ist gar keins verfügbar. Und manchmal bricht die bereits aufgebaute Verbindung einfach ab. Das Ganze passiert auch von 3 verschiedenen Rechnern, so dass eine defekte W-Lan-Karte wohl ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein? Kann es sein, dass sich die ca. 6 W-Lan-Netze stören, oder was könnte der Grund sein? Jedenfalls ist es sehr störend und ein Arbeiten unmöglich.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich ansetzen könnte?
Vielen Danke schon mal!
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2009)

Also, wenn ich WLans suche, bekomme ich hier 16 Stück angezeigt.
Eines davon ist meines, mit vier anderen zusammen steht es ganz oben in der Liste, da die beste Sendequalität ausgeht.

Meine Verbindung ist stabil und es passieren keine Abbrüche... 
Deshalb vermute ich das Problem eher bei deinem Router oder AccessPoint.


----------



## port29 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

die WLAN Netzwerke senden auf einer bestimmten Frequenz im 2,4GHz Band. Noch vor einigen Jahren war das Band relativ leer, doch heute funkt jeder Sch*** auf diesen Frequenzen. Und nicht jeder muss sich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten, es können durchaus bei dir Sender mit einer sehr hohen Leistung in der Nähe sein und dein WLAN eben "ausstechen". Ich kann dir deshalb zwei Sachen raten:

1) Du kannst bei deinem Accesspoint mal verschiedene Kanäle durchprobieren. Kanäle sind kleine Frequenzabweichungen, damit kannst du den störenden Frequenzen ausweichen. Und schalte bitte auch den ganzen digitalen Kram ab, den die Accesspoint Hersteller verbaut haben um die Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen. Betreibe ein ganz normales 54MBit Netzwerk. Falls es da immernoch Probleme gibt, kannst du bei 2) weitermachen

2) Es gibt noch andere Frequenzen, auf denen ein WLAN funken kann, es gibt noch die sogenannten IEEE 802.11a Netze. Diese Netze funken im 5GHz Bereich, dieses Band ist heute noch einigermaßen leer, da die Hardware dementsprechend hochwertiger ist. Evtl. würde es sich lohnen, auf diese Frequenz umzusteigen.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (17. Mai 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Ich kann dir deshalb zwei Sachen raten:
> 
> 1) Du kannst bei deinem Accesspoint mal verschiedene Kanäle durchprobieren. Kanäle sind kleine Frequenzabweichungen, damit kannst du den störenden Frequenzen ausweichen. Und schalte bitte auch den ganzen digitalen Kram ab, den die Accesspoint Hersteller verbaut haben um die Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen. Betreibe ein ganz normales 54MBit Netzwerk. Falls es da immernoch Probleme gibt, kannst du bei 2) weitermachen...



Vielen Dank, das werde ich später - spätestens morgen - mal probieren und dann berichten, ob ich ein Ergebnis erzielen konnte.

Danke noch mal! 
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Da ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit hatte groß rumzuprobieren, habe ich das W-Lan am Router dekativiert und einen Accesspoint ins Netzwerk gehängt. Damit hatte ich gestern Abend einige Stunden keine weiteren Probleme. Der Router ist ein altes Teil, son Telekomiker-Router mit lediglich 11MBit  Somit bin ich mit dem Accesspoint besser dran.
Das Ganze ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung, bis mein neuer Internetanschluss geschaltet ist. ;-) Darum möchte ich da auch nicht all zu viel Zeit für aufbringen. Mich hat nur halt interessiert, woran das liegt / lag.

Jedenfalls danke für eure Hilfe! 
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2009)

Kryptaesthesie hat gesagt.:


> Der Router ist ein altes Teil, son Telekomiker-Router mit lediglich 11MBit  Somit bin ich mit dem Accesspoint besser dran.



Dir auch einen schönen guten Morgen. Ich kann dir leider auch nicht genau sagen, woran es liegt. Ich vermute wie gesagt, dass es an anderen Geräten liegt, die in der Reichweite mitfunken. 

Was man natürlich nicht ausschließen kann, ist einfach ein Defekt einer Komponente im Router.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (18. Mai 2009)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> ...Was man natürlich nicht ausschließen kann, ist einfach ein Defekt einer Komponente im Router.


Sowas kann natürlich immer sein! Was mich nur wundert, dass manchmal keines der Netze verfügbar ist und auch der Accesspoint nicht, den ich jetzt in das Netz gepackt habe (war zuvor wo anders). Was natürlich sein kann, dass der Router die Signale gestört hat! Oder meintest du das?


----------

